# Fun Facts About Your Species



## Punk_M0nitor (Jan 14, 2020)

Self-explanatory: fun facts about your fursona's species! They can be cool, creepy, cute, gross... anything you find noteworthy or interesting enough to share. This includes original species! I'll go first:

Lace monitors are arboreal and the second largest monitor lizard species in Australia. However, they're also opportunistic feeders, and it's not beyond them to scavenge from trash bins. Imagine finding seven feet of carnivorous reptilian wrath digging through _your_ garbage.


----------



## Breyo (Jan 15, 2020)

This is a fun idea! I was wondering if this existed somewhere or not 

I guess I'll just say a couple...
1. Guinea pigs get so excited and playful and they lack ways to express this excitement/happiness (other than squeaking, of course), so they do a little thing called "popcorning" where they jump up in the air kick up their legs. It's surprising how long their legs are!

2. Guinea pigs don't have tails. Not very many mammal species lack tails (aside from humans). They don't have them because their home environment is usually flat (they used to live in plains just outside of wooded areas, or even in said wooded areas in the wild) and as such, they have no need for balance or gripping things.

3. Guinea pigs are strictly domesticated. No wild guinea pigs exist (although they do have some cousins that exist in the wild), and are pets or... food sources *sobs*.

4. Guinea pigs are lacking in the self-defense department. The only methods they have at escaping predators are freezing (yes, apparently that's a defense mechanism), "scattering" if they live in herds or just running if they live alone (they're surprisingly fast!), hiding, or trying to intimidate predators by chattering their teeth and raising their fur. I guess it's a good thing that they're strictly herbivores!

5. Male guinea pigs (called boars) are more solitary than their female (sow) counter-parts, who like to live in pairs or larger groups.

Phew... now to give my fingers a rest


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Jan 15, 2020)

bkk1 said:


> This is a fun idea! I was wondering if this existed somewhere or not



I didn’t see any other threads of the like, so I decided, why not make one?

Nice to see some rodent sonas around ^^


----------



## Breyo (Jan 15, 2020)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> I didn’t see any other threads of the like, so I decided, why not make one?
> 
> Nice to see some rodent sonas around ^^


Good idea 

Nice to see some lizards, as well! When it comes to scalies, I usually just see dragons (nothing wrong with that, of course!).


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jan 15, 2020)

Bobcats actually like water


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 15, 2020)

Well, I do know one or two facts about bearded dragons!

Bearded dragons have an odd, discolored scale on the top of their heads that allows them to detect shadows and light. That way, they can anticipate their primary predators- birds! That’s pretty darn cool, in my books.

Also, bearded dragons are one of a few species of lizards that can’t drop, nor regrow their tails. If their tails are ever damaged, they won’t grow back. Tail rot is a common affliction for beardies, because of this.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 15, 2020)

Uuuuuhhhhh.... Manokits lack genitalia, the the only discernible features are featureless breasts for the females and larger muscle mass for males.

Manokits reproduce through magical means. By implanting their young into either a coconut, seashell or anything else that is suitable.

Manokit is a mix between Hawaiian and Japanese words. Mano is Hawaiian for shark while kit comes from the Japanese word kitsune meaning fox.

Despite being part shark, manokits can't swim (except mine cuz I wanted him to) not can they breathe underwater.

Manokits communicate through clicks and chirps.

Manokits are half blind and normally keep their eyes closed. (Except mine)

Typically, manokits eat fish, crustations, fruit and small birds


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 15, 2020)

Border collie: we are smart little heckers.


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 15, 2020)

When horses gallop, there is a point where all 4 legs are off the ground.


----------



## Tuxie (Jan 16, 2020)

Here we go~

The Angora is the ballerina of cats, having not only gracefulness but also strength.

Turkish Angoras can be a very attention demanding cat because of how active they are. You may need to train this cat a bit because, like dogs, Angoras can pick up bad habits that can be hard to shake.

The Angora likes to find high points in a house and perch.


----------



## Zerzehn (Jan 17, 2020)

Mosasaurus belongs in the order Squamata, which in plain terms, means that mosasaurs are related to lizards and snakes. (So no, they weren't dinosaurs)

Mosasaurus also gave live birth rather than laying eggs.

The closest living relatives to mosasaurus are monitor lizards and snakes.

Mosasaurs also have an extra pair of teeth to better grip prey.


----------



## Beto the protogen (Jan 17, 2020)

Protogens are half robot half organic


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 18, 2020)

Some monkeys like bathing and showering.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Jan 18, 2020)

Uhhhhh, kinda hard since they're not real.

Fun Fact 1: Not all Dragons are bad.

Fun Fact 2: Saying only the good Dragons can live and the bad ones should die is like saying only good humans can live and bad ones should die.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 18, 2020)

Limedragon27 said:


> Uhhhhh, kinda hard since they're not real.
> 
> Fun Fact 1: Not all Dragons are bad.
> 
> Fun Fact 2: Saying only the good Dragons can live and the bad ones should die is like saying only good humans can live and bad ones should die.


Who says bad dragon's should die. No dragons should die. Dragons are dope!


----------



## Cookies_McSalsa (Jan 18, 2020)

I can bite a broom handle in half!


----------



## Lunneus (Jan 18, 2020)

Dunno what my fursona species is tbh
but 1, they grow two different types of fur; from the waist up is long and shaggy or fluffy and from the waist down is short, dense, and velvety

and 2, no claws on their feet!


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 18, 2020)

The Red-breasted merganser (_Mergus serrator_) is a sea duck with a narrow serrated bill.
Adults mostly eat fish, about 15-20 per day.
They currently hold the record of fastest duck, at 100 mph in straight and level flight.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 18, 2020)

Maned wolf urine has an exceptionally strong smell, earning them the nickname "skunk wolf." It is said to smell like cannabis. This smell once had the police show up at a zoo, thinking there were pot smokers.


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 18, 2020)

This one is a khajiit. Some would think we live in a jungle, but we come from a desert province called Elsweyr. Not much about my kind to say, every khajiit is do different... I guess I'll tell fun facts about me specifically. I've been invited to join the Dark Brotherhood, but my boat sunk off the coast of Khenarthi's Roost, and I haven't made it yet. I'm a vampire, I have spent a few thousand septims on my bounties from feeding. I might legally be in the Aldmeri Dominion, but I hang out in The Rift alot for some reason. I have robbed the bank in Riften... AND got away with it without getting caught. >^.^< that's all for now. May your road lead you to warm sands.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jan 19, 2020)

According to Inuit mythology, the Akhlut (orca wolf cross) was a ferocious and dangerous beast.

The Akhlut could make a full change from a wolf or dog, to an orca.  

Seeing a wolf or dog near the ocean could be a "sighting" of an Akhlut coming from or going to the sea, from one form to another.

In the case of my own 'sona, she's a bit more toned down.  She grew up wanting to be a pirate, but she's really too soft-hearted to actually be one.  
Her kind, often called the Ahmoua-Wolves, are a nomadic race that migrate throughout the ocean, following their food sources.  They have a strong social structure, pairs generally mate for life and, if one dies, the other may choose not to seek a new partner.
They are not openly hostile, they tend to just keep to themselves.  Anyone who makes an alliance with the Ahmoua-Wolves will find a loyal friend, but once betrayed, trust is gone forever.
They do not view the ocean as something anyone can "own" and therefore cross territorial boundaries in their travels, which is not well received by many of the mer races.  The Ahmoua-Wolves are not fond of the mer races, as many are known to lure and drown sailors.  
Instead, Ahmoua-Wolves frequently come to the aid of shipwrecked sailors, pulling them to safety.  They prefer to remain undetected and unseen by those they rescue.  The Ahmoua do not like to be mistaken for mermaids, they are not fish.  They are air breathing mammals.
Some bloodlines do possess the ability to "shift" from a mermaid-like form, to a creature with the body of a wolf, but the markings, dorsal fin and tail of an orca.  Maelstrom is one of those.


----------



## Thrar'Ixauth (Jan 19, 2020)

Mine is based off the DnD Half-Black/Half Sun-Elf Dragon who is a Paladin of Hanalli

1) Black dragons are the vilest of the chromatic dragons (the evil group of dragons)
2) They enjoy suffering and ruination
3) They live in swampy/wetland areas
4) They Breathe out acid
5) They can breathe underwater
6) Black dragon is inspired by swamp/aquatic reptiles (Monitor Lizard, Alligator, Crocodile, Aquatic Snakes)
Komodo monitor lizard (Komodo Dragon) - Acid bite
Alligators/Crocodiles/Swamp Snakes - Elevated nose and eyes, long maw
7) Half Dragons are born from a non-dragon mother. Generally looking like their mother race till they hit the age of maturity. Chromatic Half-Dragons are natural-born wanderlusts as they never feel like they fit in as a human they grown up as, or their dragon parents due to cultural differences. Dragon-born is the opposite, they're from a dragon mother and tend to act and be raised and more like the dragon. This is not a common fact known by most so usually half-dragons of the chromatic variety are shunned from societies or frowned upon as they're expected to have their father's traits.

Pretty much my characters are a bit of the trope of the monster with a heart of gold. He was an orphan and raised under the elven goddess Hanalli. She's the goddess of beauty and love, one that sees past one looks for inner beauty (Sune the human god of beauty is outer beauty). While the church accepted him, he was born as a high-elf (the sun elves) which are the most conservative in the old ways even though their kingdoms have fallen, and tend to see themselves as superior and frown upon half-elves. They're the general standard "I'm better than you because I spent 100+ years mastering said skill".


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 24, 2020)

Some people believe foxes are canine, when they are really vulpine


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Jan 24, 2020)

Wildebeest calves are able to stand only 6 minutes after birth


----------



## Leadhoof (Jan 24, 2020)

Horses can lock the joints in their legs, and sleep standing up.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Jan 24, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> Horses can lock the joints in their legs, and sleep standing up.


IS THAT HOW THEY DO IT!!!


----------



## PercyD (Jan 25, 2020)

Amphycons went extinct about 2 million years ago =u=/


----------



## PercyD (Jan 25, 2020)

CheesyLemurs said:


> - Lemurs will sometimes snack on millipedes and get high off of the toxins they produce.
> - In order to win over mates, male ring-tailed lemurs will engage in "stink fights", a display of competition where the lemurs rub their scent over their tails and wave it toward their opponents.
> - In lemur groups (also known as "troops"), the females are the dominant sex.


When you have stupid boys throwing stink at each other, yea. I can see why the last fact is true.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 25, 2020)

The Red Fox has by far the widest geographic distribution of any wild canid, now living on every continent except Antarctica


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Jan 30, 2020)

An owl has three eyelids: one for blinking, one for sleeping, and one for keeping the eyes healthy and clean.


----------



## VeoBoi (Jan 30, 2020)

Demons have all sorts of horns! Big, small, medium, round, straight... Mine are smol.


----------



## Nanominyo (Jan 30, 2020)

Between horses does the islandic horse have a very special walk called tölting. It is the only specie in for horses there in theory can tölt.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 30, 2020)

-Phoenix can regulate their own body temperature, meaning they can be cool enough you can touch, then transition in seconds to burning you alive if you are even a few feet away from them.

-phoenix have magical healing properties, and their tears are useful for that as well.


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Jan 31, 2020)

Bobcats are known to eat domestic cats and small dogs. Scary!


----------



## BayoDino (Feb 3, 2020)

Owls can turn their head at 270 degrees.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Feb 3, 2020)

The original appearance of gryphons are said to have been inspired by fossils of the protoceratops.


----------



## Pepper Foxx (Mar 4, 2020)

Grey foxes can climb trees


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 8, 2020)

1. Gergrea Drakes have highly chromataphoric skin and feathers. Even uses individual feather muscles to break up and adjust visual texture and help break up outline much in the same manner cuttlefish do.  There are even muscles along the rachis to control each feather barb.
2. Sometimes their mood or internal thoughts  can cause a very blink-and-you’ll-miss-it brief flush of color to spread across their feathers.
3. Has a double suspension gait.
4. Uses their fore and hind talons much in the same way as parrots do.
5. Has a wide variety of feathers on their bodies. Somw of which are 8-12” venomous barbs.
6. Their bite is venomous as well and they’ve been known to coat their talons by licking them.
7.  Venom  is primarily a cocktail of neurotoxins of both Presynaptic, and Postsynaptic and includes Paradoxin, Oxylepitoxin-1, alpha-oxytoxin-1, alpha-scutoxin-1 and others not identified that take effect immediately. A painful tingling is felt at the injection site followed by a spreading numbness as the body’s nervous system is slowly dissolved. Death occurs within 10-20 minutes in a 6’, 200 Lb person. Usually by cardiac cessation, respiratory cessation, or the brain no longer being connected to the rest of the body due to liquefaction of the CNS (antidote is available but does no good if not administered within 2-4 minutes of a bite or impalement.).
The average quantity of venom delivered by this species is 77mg and the maximum dose recorded is 440 mg.
The median lethal dose (LD50), subcutaneous (the most applicable to actual bites) for mice is 0.01 mg/kg (0.008 mg/kg subcutaneous, in bovine serum albumin)

8. Has minor  telepathic abilities
9.  Can turn ethereal and fog-like.
10. Coffee is a dangerously addictive and debilitating substance for them.
11.
There are only two creatures that they can’t overcome without great difficulty
       A: Giant Perentie-Hounds: Are immune to their venom and telepathy. They can’t seem to be fooled by their blending in and disguise abilities as well. Bites by These rather large lizard-dogs have been observed to cause severe localized swelling within minutes, localized disruption of blood clotting, and excruciatingly painful, shooting pain which can often last for several hours. Though slower they are relentless and the sport of Gergrea Hunting often uses packs of these creatures to harry the creature to exhaustion.
        B:  Of even greater fear and concern is the
Queen Brown Manticore: They are immune to their venom as well. Stings from them cause Considerable pain, swelling, and tissue damage. The main toxic agents of Queen Brown Manticore venom attack the muscles and kidney cells. Nonspecific symptoms of poisoning are common and include nausea and vomiting, abdominal pain, diarrhea, generalized sweating, headache and Impaired clotting. Symptoms of late stage envenomation includes general necrosis, general or systemic organ failure, nephrotoxicity from the build up of dead tissue cells in the kidneys and eventual kidney failure, as well as spreading, generalized muscle damage include muscle pain, weakness and increasing rigidity. It also weakens the body’s immune system to the venom and can temporarily disrupt or permanently destroy olfactory, retinal, and olfactory sensors. Symptoms will appear within 24 hours, and can be reversed if treated within 3 days with follow-ups for months possibly years afterwards. If left untreated after 3 days it is too late. Death occurs in 5-10 days.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Apr 3, 2020)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> The original appearance of gryphons are said to have been inspired by fossils of the protoceratops.


It's always neat to see how prehistory influenced folklore and myth! I can only imagine the faces of the first people to see a dinosaur fossil


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 5, 2020)

Foxes are one of the most widespread species on earth
They have one of the most varied range of vocal expressions out of all animals
Contrary to popular opinion they are omnivorous, rather than carnivorous
And they are fricking adorable. End of essay


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 10, 2020)

Jolteon, along with other 'eeveelutions' have vulpine, feline, and canine influences. They also take some traits from rabbits and racoons!
'Eon', like in the end of Jolteon and other eeveelutions, means a very very long time. That's why they are named like that! For example, Jolteon means a jolt over an eon, which means that over a long time, Eevee evolved (the real life kind not the pokemon kind) into something that can make jolts!
Eeveelutions are cutest.

Jolteon are good bois :3


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 14, 2020)

Cats have full capability of world domination, although we choose not to. We like getting free food and chin scratches too much!


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 14, 2020)

wings of hope said:


> Cats have full capability of world domination, although we choose not to. We like getting free food and chin scratches too much!


As do dogs, but they allied with humans because they are good bois and girls. Cats, on the other paw, must be closely monitored...


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 14, 2020)

01110111 01100101 01101100 01101100 00100000 01100010 01100101 01111001 01101111 01101110 01100100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01110010 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01101111 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01111001 01100101 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100101 01100001 01100011 01101000 00100000 01110111 01100001 01101001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00100000 01101001 01101110 01100110 01100001 01110100 01101000 01101111 01101101 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01100010 01111001 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100110 01100101 00100000 01100001 01101110 01100100 00100000 01101001 01101101 01110000 01101111 01110011 01110011 01101001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101110 01100011 01100101 01110000 01110100 01110101 01100001 01101100 01101001 01111010 01100101 00100000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101110 01100110 01100001 01101110 01110100 00100000 01110011 01110100 01100001 01100111 01100101 01110011 00100000 01101111 01100110 00100000 01100101 01110110 01101111 01101100 01110101 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110000 01110010 01100101 01110011 01100101 01101110 01110100 00100000 01101001 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01101111 01100010 01110011 01100101 01110010 01110110 01100001 01100010 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110101 01101110 01101001 01110110 01100101 01110010 01110011 01100101 00101110 00100000 00100000 01101001 01110100 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01110010 01100001 01110100 01101001 01101111 01101110 01100001 01101100 00100000 01100010 01110101 01110100 00100000 01110101 01110011 01100101 01101100 01100101 01110011 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110000 01110010 01100001 01111001 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110011 01100101 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101101 00101100 00100000 01100001 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110011 01100101 00100000 01101100 01101001 01100111 01101000 01110100 01110011 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101000 01100001 01110110 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01101001 01110010 00100000 01100100 01100001 01111001 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100101 00100000 01110101 01110000 01101111 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110011 01100101 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101001 01101110 01100111 01110011 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100001 01110100 00100000 01110011 01101000 01101111 01110101 01101100 01100100 00100000 01101110 01100101 01110110 01100101 01110010 00100000 01100010 01100101 00100000 01101001 01101100 01101100 01110101 01101101 01101001 01101110 01100001 01110100 01100101 01100100 00101110 00100000 00100000 01100101 01110110 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 00100000 01100100 01100101 01100001 01100100 00100000 01110111 01101001 01101100 01101100 00100000 01101110 01101111 01110100 00100000 01101011 01101110 01101111 01110111 00100000 01110000 01100101 01100001 01100011 01100101 00100000 01110111 01101000 01100101 01101110 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01111001 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110010 01100101 01110110 01100101 01100001 01101100 01100101 01100100 00100000 01100110 01101111 01110010 00100000 01110100 01101000 01100101 01110010 01100101 00100000 01101001 01110011 00100000 01101110 01101111 00100000 01101101 01100101 01110010 01100011 01111001 00100000 01100111 01110010 01100101 01100001 01110100 00100000 01100101 01101110 01101111 01110101 01100111 01101000 00100000 01110100 01101111 00100000 01110000 01110010 01101111 01110100 01100101 01100011 01110100 00100000 01100001 00100000 01110011 01101001 01101110 01100111 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110000 01100001 01110010 01110100 01101001 01100011 01101100 01100101 00100000 01110000 01100001 01110011 01110100 00100000 01110100 01101000 01101111 01110011 01100101 00100000 01100111 01101000 01100001 01110011 01110100 01101100 01111001 00100000 01101000 01101111 01110010 01101001 01111010 01101111 01101110 01110011 00101110 00100000 00100000 01100001 01101100 01110011 01101111 00100000 01110010 01100001 01101001 01110011 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101111 01101011 01101001 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01111001 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101111 01100100 00101110


----------



## Arishipshape (Apr 14, 2020)

hologrammaton said:


> 00100000 01110010 01100001 01101001 01110011 01101001 01101110 00100000 01100011 01101111 01101111 01101011 01101001 01100101 01110011 00100000 01100001 01110010 01100101 00100000 01110000 01110010 01100101 01110100 01110100 01111001 00100000 01100111 01101111 01101111 01100100 00101110


----------



## NebulaFirefly (Apr 25, 2020)

Deinonychus was one of the most intelligent dinosaurs, possessing group hunting like wolves and even possibly being capable to use stones and branches as instruments. Sometimes it is described as having second place among dinosaurs in terms of intelligence, with the first one is this rating being troodon.


----------



## Squid-Killer (Apr 25, 2020)

Dumbo Octopus:

They cannot produce ink, instead they can sense incoming predators with cirri's that grow from their tentacles
They belong to a family of octopi known as the Opisthoteuthidae, which is the group contains umbrella octopi
they can travel with water propulsion, but use their "ears" to get around to conserve energy.

Peacock Jumping Spider:

There are over 86 different kinds of spiders, all with adorable names like Skeletorus and Sparklemuffin
the male spiders have a habit of trying to woo other spider species
they are venomous but they're teeth are too small to break our skin.


----------

